# Fishy smell



## wantabump

I have noticed that now and again there is a slightly fishy smell / bad odour coming from my LO's bum. He is bathed every night and has his nappy changed 5 to 6 times a day, immediately if it is poo.
I have noticed the smell after removing his nappy and the other night, i smelt it when I took him out of the bath and was drying him. 
Does anyone know what it could be? I havent noticed discharge or anything like that. Should i be giving him more time playing with no nappy on? I never really do that to be honest!


----------



## xbabybumpx

I would take him to the docs hun. Maybe he has an infection of some sort x


----------



## angel2010

Sometimes LO's poo smells kind of pond-ish if that makes sense. I have also seen another lady whose LO's poo smelled like this. I am not saying its normal, but not not normal either. I will be watching this thread to see what they say to you. I metioned the pond thing to my pediatician and she didn't really even comment, like it was no big deal. :shrug:


----------



## Buffy71

I think sometimes the ammonia in wee can smell a bit fishy. Maybe his wee is a bit strong - has he taken slightly less fluids on those ocassions? (not suggesting dehydrated, just a little less intake than normal?). Xx


----------



## daniandbaby

This happens to kye sometimes especially by the time it is bath time, I usually give it a good wash with simlple sap, pat dry and cream. Sorts it out. I did mention it to the doc the other day and he said its normal, being in a nappy all day, sweat, pee, poop is bound to make it a bit wiffy lol


----------



## wantabump

He does have very strong smelling urine, always has and I struggle to get him to drink fluids other than his milk. I think im really going to have to focus on getting water into him. 
I might mention it to the doctor anyway as when i said about it to my OH last night he told me that he had also noticed it. I will post on here if the doctor provides any useful advice (some chance!!!)


----------

